# Crab and lobster together?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am trying to decide between having a planted 10 gallon, dwarf crayfish in 10 gallon, or have a panther crab in a 10 gallon, I am curious to see if i can have my cake and eat it too (or have my tank and stock it too). Does anybody know if these two little back bone-less(invertebrates) creatures can get along together in a 10 gallon?


----------

